# New to Ironmag!



## DTP (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey BROS. My name is Dalton and im here to get YOKEDDDD BRAHHHH.

Just kidding. But seriously.... I EAT FUCKIN TEST E FOR BREAKFAST BRUNCH LUNCH LINNER DINNER SUPPER AND DESSERT BITCHES

WHAT!!

Now that I got that out of my system, my name is Dalton and I'm relatively new to the Bodybuilding world. I am starting to think about seriously competing at some point if I stay motivated enough. I was a huge chemistry nerd prior to getting into the bodybuilding world and a former pitcher so weightlifting and supplementation was a natural extension of my interests. I look forward to chillin in here and soaking up as much info as you guys can throw at me although ive been a lurker for a good while. My diet and training routines are pretty solid I would say but I definitely wouldnt mind some pointers along the way. As I said I am a noob at this stuff so feel free to make suggestions (or just point and laugh). Im also about to start a pretty complex Natty Test booster + OstaRx cycle which I will most definitely log here.

Here are some of my stats and a relatively accurate representation of my diet :

Height : 5' 9" (maybe 5' 10" on a good day)
Weight : 171lbs
%BF : est ~9-10%

Diet : (T=waking)

T + 0:00 : 1.75 scoops ON Whey + 7.5g BCAA + multiV + 2 caps fish oil + 150mg caffeine + 2caps CLA + (+ 2x8mg Ephedrine if im on a light cut)
T + 0:30 : 1 1/2 cups Special K Protein Plus + 2% Milk
T + 2:00 : 1 cup 2% cottage cheese + 1/2 cup Bear Naked almond granola
T + 4:00 : 10-12oz chicken breast (or 6-8oz tilapia) + 1 cup brown rice (or sweet potatoes)+ 1 cup veggies (broccoli, asparagus, green beans) + 3 Caps CEE + 2 caps fish oil + 2caps CLA
T + 6:00 : 1 cup 2% cottage cheese + 1/2 cup Bear Naked almond granola (or protein bar if im feeling lazy)
T + 8:30 : 10-12oz chicken breast (or 6-8oz tilapia) + 1 cup brown rice (or sweet  potatoes)+ 1 cup veggies (broccoli, asparagus, green beans)
T + 9:00 : (Pre-WO) 1.25 scoops Shock Therapy +  5g BCAA + 3 caps CEE (+ 1x8mg Ephedrine usually)
T + 9:45 : (Intra-WO)  1 Scoop ON Whey + 2 scoops NP KwickKarb
T + 10:30 : (Post-WO) 1.5 scoops ON Hydrobuilder + 7.5g BCAA +2 scoops NP Kwick Karb
T + 12:00 : 10-12oz chicken breast (or 6-8oz tilapia) + 1 cup brown rice (or sweet  potatoes)+ 1 cup veggies (broccoli, asparagus, green beans)
T + 14:00 : Something sweet and protein filled. Sometimes its a frozen Muscle Milk popsicle (awesome if youve never tried it) or a Protein bar again if im being lazy
T + 15:00 : 1.5 scoops ON Casein + 7.5g BCAA + 2 caps fish oil + 2caps CLA

Anyways I look forward to meeting you all don't be too hard on me.

Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2012)

DTP, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Please post info in the proper forum.


----------

